# Sticky  East Coast MIMB Ride



## Polaris425

So.. Ya'll get together here and plan it.. If some of us can make it we will come ride.. if not, ya'll just do it up right and have a good time :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

I'm down!. 3 rides a year! take that wife!


----------



## 30backs

im in:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

Yes U in! You gettin US in!


----------



## 30backs

where you want to get in to?...lol


----------



## Polaris425

What would be central to most of ya'll? Doles? Somewhere closer to NC?


----------



## 30backs

my vote is for doles best ride around here


----------



## 30backs

only bad things i have heard about the parks more north that they inforce no drinking and helemet regulatins.


----------



## phreebsd

im talking creek bottom!


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> im talking creek bottom!


thats Doles :bigok:


----------



## derk

What about CAW in SC? Just throwing that out there. VERY nice place to ride. They do make you wear helmets but the drinking policy last time i was there was " Dont ask don't tell".


----------



## drtj

Doles\ Creek Bottom has my vote!


----------



## 30backs

http://www.creekbottomtrailrides.com/


----------



## 30backs

hey we need some more folks to ride


----------



## drtj

I figured drtytshirt would go he lives in east ga. I think there are a few others from that area. Maybe lilbigtonka can make it.


----------



## Offroadin89

when you guys plannin on havin this? and where exacly is this place so i can mapquest it. idk how far it is from me. Brandon only lives bout hour from me so if he's healed up maybe we can ride tog. split cost of fuel. 
and is this place always open or only during events?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

I'm down for were ever Ive been wanting to ride at CAW. busco is a good place but you have to ware helmets there and as far as drinking i think you can


----------



## 05bforce750

Is that creek bottom in N.Ga Or The southern part of ga? cause that would just be a haul for me and us NC guys


----------



## drtj

Its in south ga. It is located in worth county off of state route 32. It out in the middle of nowhere. U should be able to map quest Doles Ga & it will get u close or visit their website & they have directions on there


----------



## Bootlegger

08BF650 said:


> What about CAW in SC? Just throwing that out there. VERY nice place to ride. They do make you wear helmets but the drinking policy last time i was there was " Dont ask don't tell".



CAW is the NICE place.....kinda like a Resort IMO. I love it there....either one is fine with me. I can probably make this one.


----------



## G Strick

Doles and Busco or great places to ride . Both have good trails but I think Busco has more . Doles has no R V hook ups but has the best hot water shower . The trails are away from the camp site unlike Busco which has motor cross tracks at the camp site DUST is very bad. I went to Busco last Nov and had a good time and meet some great people we have a ride planned for 3-26/28-2010 . The best time to go to Doles is when there is a big event like 4th of july or EAST COAST NATS. Hope to see you on the trails G.


----------



## Guarino113

i like Busco beach also. never been to the other ones though. you can pretty much do whatever you want at busco.


----------



## derk

Busco is fine with me too. Does anyone have any dates in mind?


----------



## 30backs

G Strick said:


> Doles and Busco or great places to ride . Both have good trails but I think Busco has more . Doles has no R V hook ups but has the best hot water shower . The trails are away from the camp site unlike Busco which has motor cross tracks at the camp site DUST is very bad. I went to Busco last Nov and had a good time and meet some great people we have a ride planned for 3-26/28-2010 . *The best time to go to Doles is when there is* *a big event like 4th of july* or EAST COAST NATS. Hope to see you on the trails G.


i like this idea


----------



## drtj

Quote:
Originally Posted by *G Strick*  
_Doles and Busco or great places to ride . Both have good trails but I think Busco has more . Doles has no R V hook ups but has the best hot water shower . The trails are away from the camp site unlike Busco which has motor cross tracks at the camp site DUST is very bad. I went to Busco last Nov and had a good time and meet some great people we have a ride planned for 3-26/28-2010 . *The best time to go to Doles is when there is* *a big event like 4th of july* or EAST COAST NATS. Hope to see you on the trails G._



hopefully there will plenty of water. sounds good to me


----------



## 08beast

So the question is has there been a date and time set yet?


----------



## lilbigtonka

If I am healed up and back on my feet strong I will do everything in my power to make this one let's hope it is later on in the year lol


----------



## ThaMule

I could be down for this if I am recovered enough from my surgery!


----------



## drtj

Guess we need to get to thinking about setting a date in stone. That way lilbigtonka & thamule will be recovered & go from there. Later in the year is fine with me. That way it will be tolerable to sleep in a tent at night. Not a big fan of sweating while I sleep. Lol


----------



## Bootlegger

I will be on this if I am not racing somewhere.


----------



## drtyTshrt

I have been wondering about a meet and greet, I just never come into this part of MIMB. I will pay more attention fom now on. I here the CAW is nice with cabins and all,but I do not really know about any of the ones mentioned.


----------



## rhelms

Never been to CAW but we go to Buscoe often and always have a blast. An East Coast Ride would be cool, be a good chance to put a face to some of the names on here that help out so much with advice.


----------



## HondaGuy

I would like to attend also! I'll put another vote in for Busco Beach, they've got a bit of everything there.


----------



## derk

I agree, Busco would be great for me.


----------



## HondaGuy

And me being from VA Busco is closer to me then Doles is lol. I'll be there the end of this month also, 26-28. A bunch of us off Busco's forum have a big group ride scheduled.


----------



## drtyTshrt

I just want to ride with some MIMB dudes. I kinda want to go west also. Busco at NC would be a haul for me but do able. Doles and CAW is cool. I want to do the main M&G in MS. and try the serpent. Lets make plans . Who is the coordinator?


----------



## drtj

where is CAW? Busco would be a haul for me too. Lilbigtonka is like 6 or 7 hours south of me so it would be a haul for him too. I think Doles would be a good central spot for everyone.JMO


----------



## drtyTshrt

CAW is on the NC/SC border kinda.


----------



## drtj

That would be a nice haul for me & ppl in florida. I'm 3 hours from drtytshirt


----------



## derk

I see where you guys are coming from, but GA is a haul from some of us in NC also. Maybe we can all figure something out.


----------



## G Strick

I know Busco is a long ride for us Ga boys but it is worth every mile an the same for you Va boys.If you like to mud ride get with Honda Guy you will have a blast at Busco. If you come to Doles get with us Ga boys we can show you a good time also .You can have a Busco ride in the spring an a Doles ride in the fall like ECMN . Dont let the highway get in your way go have some fun . G


----------



## Guarino113

atlanta geaorgia is like 8 hours for me. not sure where doles is.


----------



## drtj

2.5 hours south of ATL.


----------



## derk

We may have to split the east coast ride into two locations? Just an idea. One mid east coast and one southern east coast?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^^Not a Bad Idea


----------



## HondaGuy

08GreenBrute said:


> ^^^Not a Bad Idea


Agreed on that, just separate them a little so the guys that want to make both rides can. Jmo though.


----------



## No Plugs

Let me know when it is guys and I will be there. Doles is preferred, but I wouldnt mind a trip up to NC. 

-Greg


----------



## drtj

I'm good for Doles


----------



## Dawg2500HD

Anybody ever decide when and where?

Jeremy


----------



## 08beast

^ I'm with this guy.. I"m up for almost anything just have to know when and where!


----------



## drtj

I'm voting for toward end of year.


----------



## 08beast

That would be cool just if it can be a different weekend then the 2nd annual one on Labor day. I would like to go to both if finances permit.


----------



## quik660

im curious as to where this is gonna take place...... i'll load up with G Strick and ride!!!


----------



## CreepinDEEP

CAW's got my vote. That place has everything n I do mean everything!! Nice!!! I'm in jus let me know. I'll b there the weekend of april 17th. Big event!


----------



## rhelms

CAW sounds like a good idea. I know I have been looking for an excuse to get down there and I would be interested in getting together with the folks on here.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

sunday ride at big nasty atv park in pooler ga. its a good park but can tell it is very new. it is in need of lots of riders to break it in. open 1-7pm sunda 15 to get in


----------



## oldmanbrute

I vote for Doles during ECMN in Oct. We all could 'represent' MIMB! btw they're closed Nov/Jan for hunting season.


----------



## Heath070707

I would be up for a october trip, thats about the time i get home. I would be willing to ride anywhere.


----------



## HondaGuy

Most of my normal Busco crew is planning on being at ECMN this year.


----------



## drtj

Let's plan it for the ECMN then. Since a lot of ppl will already be there.


----------



## brute force

*stuck in a park ???????*

if anyone makes it up here to northren ontario give me a message.i love to ride..we got more trails then you can ride and mud/swamp everywhere. 10 mile trails with so much mud that 32s are maxed out lol......we got it all sand, mud, water and rocks. all around assume place to ride...


----------



## drtj

brute force said:


> if anyone makes it up her to northren ontario give me a message...we got more trails then you can ride and mud/swamp everywhere. 10 mile trails with so much mud that 32s are maxed out lol......we got it all sand, mud, water and rocks. all around assume place to ride...


 
they was talking about a northern M&G at one time. Ppl from canada & wisconsion


----------



## brute force

id be in to getting together with some other hey wires lol..keep me informed:rockn:


----------



## HondaGuy

drtj said:


> Let's plan it for the ECMN then. Since a lot of ppl will already be there.


 Sounds like a plan to me, I should have my P650 running by then.:rockn:


----------



## bigdigger1527

anybody planning on meeting up at doles at the ECMN this year ?


----------



## Onethej

I live in southern Indiana and have a couple guys that are down for a trip for some water riding. Not much deep water riding around us. Please post up a good spot to do such riding and any of those who are down to meet up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bworm989

i live in new jersey bring it up north i would love to be there


----------



## lilbama06

Ill be PCSing to Columbus next year, anyone know any good clubs to join, ill be at Ft Benning. Let me know please.


----------



## Dirty30s

*Ya ya*



brute force said:


> if anyone makes it up here to northren ontario give me a message.i love to ride..we got more trails then you can ride and mud/swamp everywhere. 10 mile trails with so much mud that 32s are maxed out lol......we got it all sand, mud, water and rocks. all around assume place to ride...
> [/
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya us guys for Ont need to set up a ride up are way I'm from down near kingston ont and all the rides are so far south it's a 20 plus hour drive to anyone of those rides so let get some of us Canada boyz and rip this **** up rideing dirty


----------

